# Your animal wishlist



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Just thought this might be a fun thread!
Post your animal wishlist......
It can be animals you want to own but haven't yet and it can be animals you have owned before and want again.

Here is mine
1-A cat, a rescue and preferably older than 10 years. I had an old rescue cat before and I miss him.

2-RATS  I dont mind what kind/colours, I just want some.

3-Degus. I've even decided what cage I want for them and everything.

4-A dog, any kind as long as it's a rescue.

5-Roborovski hamsters. I had 1 robo once from a rescue and he was awesome, would like 2-4 next time.

6-A hedgehog. I think this will be my next pet once I find a rescue that has one.

7-I would also love an Iguana but doubt I ever will because they scare my brother and he lives with me so I cant scare the poor boy!

That's it I think.
Let's hear yours :biggrin:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Rabbit or 3 

Degu's

Hedgehog


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rats, Degus, Ferrets, Sugar Gliders, African Pygmy Hedgehog, Robovorski hamster, Axolotyl, micro-pig and a gecko (preferably a dune gecko but i wouldnt mind a leopard gecko).

And possibly a mexican red knee tarantula.

Ok so i want my own zoo...


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I forgot, if I ever have a house with enough land then I would love some chickens, goats and some rescue donkeys  And maybe a couple of pigs.
I'm hoping to have all that one day.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Theres lots of animals i would love to own but unfortunatly i know for sure some i never will.

I wish i wasnt allergic to cats and buns as i would love to own them  I grew up with buns and when i turned about 12 or something i became allergic  i still kept all my buns though and my mum and sister helped out lots. Im ok if i have taken a piriton and the bun isnt in moult. But i still get a nice red rash if i handle one.

Cats i can be near i just cant touch or be in a home with lots of cats and cat hair.

I would love to own an APH, piggies again, ferrets, more dogs, spiny mice, multis... i totally cant think properly right now but i know theres lots more


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Ohh for me I would love to have a dog again (not gonna happen ), I would also love to have a Bermese cat as I had one given to me a few years ago but because she had been bred within an inch of her life she had so many problems (was the size of a 6 month old kitten at 9 years old ) that she only lasted a year with me.
I would love, love a Tenrec or 2 
And I would be in heaven if I could have my horses again (a bit of me died when I had to give them up).


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

It must be horrible being allergic to animals that you love  

Wow Bernie you had horses? Lucky you. I always wanted a horse when I was younger, I just had to make do with going to visit the ones in the fields by my house!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

1-Dog from SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home

2-A cat, I'd love a ragdoll, but only if I could get one via rescue.

3-More rescue ferrets!

4-Short tailed opposum

And animals I'd love but probably never will own due to time/funds/just impractical!

5-Horses again!

6-Scarlett Macaw

7-Iguana/Tegu

8-Marbled Polecat


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

purple_x said:


> It must be horrible being allergic to animals that you love
> 
> Wow Bernie you had horses? Lucky you. I always wanted a horse when I was younger, I just had to make do with going to visit the ones in the fields by my house!


I did, I had my first pony at 3 years old  and then went on to breed Welsh cobs (D's and C's), I even had a lil mini shetland at one stage called Tex hehe.

Here is Tex








(he was only 32 inches :001_wub
I stopped breeding when the market became over saturated with welshies and their crosses  Which then led me to take in "problem" horses (I say horses but I mean problem owners lol).
Here is a pic of Legend at our first ever show after I broke him at the grand age of 9 (he previous owners where scared of him so left him as a stallion in a field )









Unfortunately about 6 years ago I had to give them up, it was a very dark day in my life and something that I don't think I will ever get over :frown2:

(sorry to highjack the thread with pics )


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

My animal wish list:

1) A greater swiss mountain dog

2) Rats - just two, probably girls

3) Degu's

When I'm older and have a house with a garden, I'd love two rabbits in a giant rabbit hutch and run in the garden. I've mentally designed it myself and there would be a tunnel system back into my mentally designed future dream, house where they could keep cosy and safe but they could also run outside till their heart is content.....

xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

You know we love pics here hun so post as many as you want on thsi thread. Your horses were gorgeous, especially that little one!

Kat, there is someone on The rabbit forum that has their bunnies inside but with a tunnel that takes them outside....it's brilliant


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd dearly love a tabby cat again. Maybe two. Cats are ace and tabbies are beyond marvellous - but no chance while I run the bakery from home. 
I'd like a snake or lizard for my eldest (again, no live food eaters while I run a food business here; bakeries and escaped crickets don't mix!)
We'd like new guinea pigs once we build the new housing for them. 3 sows, in preference. 
We'll top up the chicken flock in spring with 2 or 3 new hens.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

These are animals I have/want, I'd never have all of them at the same time but I love all these! (this list is going to be really big by the way)

1. Degus (Now that I've had them I will just always have them)
2. Cats (always rescue cats)
3. Horse (I've always wanted a horse but I'm only a novice rider at the moment)
4. Rats (My mum hates rats so I can't get them until I leave home, I think they are lovely!)
5. Sheep (If I had the space for these that would be so awesome)
6. Pig (so cute, and intelligent)
8. Rabbit or 2 (I've had rabbits before and they make great pets)
9. Corn snake
10. Guinea Pig
11. Gerbil
12. Mouse (I had 2 mice called salt and pepper once)
13. Chickens (I actually will be getting these, ex laying hens hehe)
14. Hamster
15. Canaries
16. Budgies
17. Donkey
18. Duck
19. Taranchula
20. Boarder collie 


Think that's it xD


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> These are animals I have/want, I'd never have all of them at the same time but I love all these! (this list is going to be really big by the way)
> 
> 1. Degus (Now that I've had them I will just always have them)
> 2. Cats (always rescue cats)
> ...


I don't want to side track the thread too much  But you know micro pigs don't actually exist right?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Theres going to be a programme on tonight itv 7.30pm called super tiny animals which will have a bit about 'micro pigs' on it and i believe how they came about.

In other slightly embarassing news they are also showing a 'dog party' that i went too. Im not saying what i look like just incase im on tv. I took just one of my dogs and he wasnt dressed up but he was only 7months at the time and was a little nervous at times and near crowds. I picked him up a few times and everytime he manouvered himself onto his back so it looked like i was treating him as a baby


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I don't want to side track the thread too much  But you know micro pigs don't actually exist right?


I'll change it to pig anyway then

ps. someone else said micro pig in this thread :S why did you pick on my list? I want a pig anyway no matter what size it is.

edit again// they do exist :S

http://micro-pigs.net/index.php/micro-pigs-questions-and-answers.html


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Apart from the ferrets, chins & the pedigree cat & dog breeds, at some point in my life I've had everything on my list
1. More dogs, currently have 3 but would love as many as 6, really love Finnish Lapphunds, Shiba Inus, Northern Inuits & Australian Cattle Dogs
2. I really love some pedigree cat breeds & would love to take in a rescue Siamese/Balinese/Ragdoll/Snowshoe/Tonkinese/Australian Mist/Maine Coon one day. 
3. Goats
4. Primitive breed sheep, especially love Jacob & Manx Loaghtan
5. Waterfowl
6. Chickens
7. Peacocks
8. Horses
9. Ferrets
10. Chinchillas


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Theres going to be a programme on tonight itv 7.30pm called super tiny animals which will have a bit about 'micro pigs' on it and i believe how they came about.
> 
> In other slightly embarassing news they are also showing a 'dog party' that i went too. Im not saying what i look like just incase im on tv. I took just one of my dogs and he wasnt dressed up but he was only 7months at the time and was a little nervous at times and near crowds. I picked him up a few times and everytime he manouvered himself onto his back so it looked like i was treating him as a baby


I am soo looking out for you :lol:



OctodonDegus said:


> I'll change it to pig anyway then
> 
> ps. someone else said micro pig in this thread :S why did you pick on my list? I want a pig anyway no matter what size it is.
> 
> ...


I know you weren't the first, I didn't mean to pick on you I was just lazy and didn't quote them as well 
They really don't exist, that site is written by a breeder of these elusive animals I'm afraid so very, very biased.
Try looking at these instead
Micro-pigs are maxi-disaster - Telegraph Blogs
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Truth-About-Micro-Pigs/144627508921608
The Truth about Micropigs, read this before you buy - YouTube
It as all a marketing ploy, much the same as teacup Chihuahua 
But anyway back on topic, I just thought I would highlight it before people get sucked into the trap


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

OctodonDegus said:


> I'll change it to pig anyway then
> 
> ps. someone else said micro pig in this thread :S why did you pick on my list? I want a pig anyway no matter what size it is.
> 
> ...


they exist in the same sense that "teacup" terriers exist, they arent any set breed, and some actually grow MASSIVE


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I am soo looking out for you :lol:
> 
> I know you weren't the first, I didn't mean to pick on you I was just lazy and didn't quote them as well
> They really don't exist, that site is written by a breeder of these elusive animals I'm afraid so very, very biased.
> ...


I'm kind of embarressed now but I changed my post anyway


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Here goes 

Leopard gecko
Tonkinese cat
A rescue dog ideally a large one
Rats
Gerbils - I have these and think I always will.
A little rabbit friend for my Maya
Hens 

I want a house with LOADS of land - we can all dream


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> I'm kind of embarressed now but I changed my post anyway


No need to be embarrassed, you aren't the first to believe the story and I'm afraid you won't be the last either


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I want a normal sized pig  
Need to go live on a farm I think!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I want a normal sized pig
> Need to go live on a farm I think!


Pigs are great animals  I used to look after a few when I was a kid, they are so, so intelligent :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> they exist in the same sense that "teacup" terriers exist, they arent any set breed, and some actually grow MASSIVE


And many of these tiny animals are very sickly too


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I am soo looking out for you :lol:


I really hope they dont show much and you cant see me!

There were lots of tiny tiny dogs there including chi pups that were about the size of a large male rat  Id never seen dogs so small. I have a feeling too that they will edit the programme to make the people that went look bad. There was alot of owners that i felt were very unnecessary and some had pushchairs for their tiny dogs! But most of the people i spoke to said they went for a bit of fun and dressing their dog up was not an everyday thing.

Anyway sorry purple for rudely hijacking your thread  Im loving reading about all the different pets people want/want again


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

ive got more to add 

ferrets (more for oh!)

chickens (ex battery farm ones)


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Daynna said:


> ive got more to add
> 
> ferrets (more for oh!)
> 
> chickens (ex battery farm ones)


I'm on the waiting list of ex laying/battery hens <3 You have to take them in 3's here:
British Hen Welfare Trust

I'm really looking forward to getting them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im hoping to have ferrets in the not too distant future, but if its a wish list and I can have any animal Im going to add magic rats who live for ages and dont get ill


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I know it will never happen but......I want a llama! And a giraffe 

I'd love some kind of bird/s, not kept any since I was a teenager. Lovebirds I think are gorgeous little things.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Im hoping to have ferrets in the not too distant future, but if its a wish list and I can have any animal Im going to add magic rats who live for ages and dont get ill


it would be great if animals could live forever :3 or at least as long as we do - I'm always really sad when they die. But then saying that, if they didn't die I guess we wouldn't get to meet other lovely animals that we love just as much.

Not getting ill though - that's brilliant.:biggrin:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

OctodonDegus said:


> I'm on the waiting list of ex laying/battery hens <3 You have to take them in 3's here:
> British Hen Welfare Trust
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting them


i dont have a garden so it will be once/if we move


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

1. more hamsters! especially dwarves as i have mainly kept syrians (i never want amoment in my life where i dont have hamsters)

2. an iguana 

3. a pair of ferrets

4. mice or rats

5. chickens again hopefully battery farm ones or the ones from the disgusting charity run one in derby

although never all at once! 

id never keep birds though (even though i have two rescue birds) if were allowed to add in what wed never have, i think its quite cruel


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

1 - Fennec fox, saw some for sale months ago but unfortunately my dog Tess has a huge hate on foxes.

2 - Skunk, also saw one for sale but the price was very cheap compared to what you can sell them for so was suspicious.

3 - Ferrets! Hopefully be getting some next year:biggrin:

4 - Degus, there so cute and remind me of my chipmunks!

5 - Sugar gliders but i hear they are pretty hard work

6 - I know its impossible but i've always wanted an otter lol

7 - Wallaby! Saw that you could keep them as pets and thought amazing, think would take a lot of begging my mum to let me keep one though


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Ohhh as this is a wish list (I would never have any of these as I don't really agree with them being kept as pets ) I shall add to mine.

Fennec Fox (just the ears :001_wub
Black Panther
Siberian Tiger
Koala 
Marmoset monkey

:cornut:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine goes......... 

Grate Dane
Collie
at least another 4 bunnies 
2 guinea pigs
a couple of cats to keep the wild rats away 
and bees!

 I love fennec foxes but I think they'd be a full time job


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh how could I forget goats!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Ohhh as this is a wish list (I would never have any of these as I don't really agree with them being kept as pets ) I shall add to mine.
> 
> Fennec Fox (just the ears :001_wub
> Black Panther
> ...


Have you ever been to Shepreth wildlife park?
They have this little rainforest house bit and you go in (it's hot as hell in there!) and there are little marmoset monkeys just jumping around the place....one tried to jump on me when I was there last 
It's also the bit where the snakes and turtles are.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Have you ever been to Shepreth wildlife park?
> They have this little rainforest house bit and you go in (it's hot as hell in there!) and there are little marmoset monkeys just jumping around the place....one tried to jump on me when I was there last
> It's also the bit where the snakes and turtles are.


No I haven't, but now you have told me about it I have told the OH that we WILL be going


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

I have just done a google search on the park and you can be a keeper for the day  I think my christmas present is sorted :lol:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

This is fun!!

Ok here's my list -

Dumbo rats
Chinese pot belly pig (it's my grandads fantasy to own a pig farm for rescue pigs etc.)
Monkey (always wanted a chimp though i'd never keep a monkey!)

I think that's it! I'll probably think of some more later ha ha


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd love:

1) An SOS Dog (got my eye on Nita, Silver and Gabari!)
2) A horse (Gypsy vanner, maybe a pair to do driving)
3) A dog! (My possible breed list consists of Rottie, Dobie, GSD, Utonagan and Finnish Lapphund!)
4) A bird of some kind. I've looked into Lovebirds, Ringnecks and Conjures.
5) Chickens, ex batts.
6) Pygmy goats! They're so fiesty and adorable!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Gosh, what don't I want?! 

*Mice
*Ferrets
*Chinchillas
*Degus
*Sugar Gliders
*Tegu
*More rats- I think I'll always have rats
*Pgymy Hedgehog- I should actually be getting one of these next year if all goes to plan.

That's all I can think of right now, probably a lot more to add! 

Thought of 2 more:

*Gambian Pouched Rat
*African Soft-furred Rat


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

1) True wild polecat (not to handle but to learn from and watch its habits) 
2) Splendid Grass Parakeet
3) More Papillons.
4) another Tabby and white Maine coon (will get this in time when im older)


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I have just done a google search on the park and you can be a keeper for the day  I think my christmas present is sorted :lol:


It's great how the keeper for the day is one that allows you to spend time with pretty much all the animals.
Alot of the time they are just for 1 animal.
I wanna go there right now  In fact I could coz the park is only a 5 min drive from my house!

I've been told my brother will pay for me to be a keeper for the day on my 30th birthday, so another year and a half to wait.

It really is lovely there.
They have a bat cave (it's a house not an actual cave!) but the bats come flying at your face, that's scary.


----------

